# Dual Residence Visa - UAE and Saudia



## only (Jul 4, 2012)

I have residence visa in UAE. My family is with me under my sponsor.
Now I got a job in Saudia. I willl move within a week without cancelling my and my family's visa in UAE.

*Questions*
1) Is it possible to get Saudi Work Permit (Iqama) in Saudia without cancelling UAE residence visa?

2) After getting Saudi Work Permit (Iqama), I will back to UAE and cancel my family visa and mine, is possible?


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Are you staying with the same company in Saudi Arabia? If so, then you could ask your HR department for advice on this. If not, will your employer in the UAE allow you to remain on their visa?


----------

